# Target Buck Down



## sboo (Nov 6, 2021)

Magical Evening tonight
This Buck came in tonight at 6pm
28 yard shot, Broadside
Went about 70 yards and he is mine
12 point with split brow tine
Off to the Taxidermist tomorrow


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats great buck


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What a PIG!!!
Great buck for sure.
Congrats!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on a nice deer !


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats on a nice buck. Things should really start picking up now. We are headed to our deer camp Friday nite for a 3-day hunt. Only bad thing is weather for weekend is 75 degreees In Monroe Co.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice deer, congrats!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome buck trail cam pics look cool


----------



## sboo (Nov 6, 2021)

Thanks everyone, I have hunted this deer for 2 years. Couldn't connect with him last year, glad I didn't because he added about 4 inches of width, 2 extra points with the split brow tines, some tine length and a little bit of mass. But when you get your target buck it is a whirlwind of emotions, your are so excited that you finally closed the deal but almost upset that the chess match is over.
Man I love hunting


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

congrats on the great buck. he looks like BULL WINKLE


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

Nice pictures of your buck. What did it score?


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Never officially had him scored but taxidermist said probably mid to low 140's, he is going to score when he is done.

I knew he wasn't going to score great, he is wide but his points aren't super long. Plus he will have some deductions. 

I really don't care what he scores to be honest. I knew when I first started getting pictures of him, he was the one I wanted.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Congrats! 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bullet.bob532 (17 d ago)

You are the epitome of what pure hunting is about. Enjoy yo success, because you an only you has made that happen. Long live the enjoyment of the true outdoorsman.


----------

